# small single image printing on inkjet transfer paper



## Kev190 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi All,
I want to print a small single image onto inkjet transfer paper. What is the best way to do this without wasting 95% of the rest of the sheet? Is cutting a small piece of transfer paper and taping it to a regular sheet of copy paper, so that it will feed through the printer, a way to go? I appreciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## natloc (May 21, 2007)

I would just cut the sheet down and change the printer set up page size to match. You just need to be aware of your minimum size printer settings.


----------



## Kev190 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the help


----------

